# rant about fortune cookies



## Livia (Nov 27, 2020)

I've never spent leaf tickets on a fortune cookie before, but I really want the items from Olivia's whimsical cookie. I specifically need the table. I had over 1300 leaf tickets which I thought would be plenty to get what I wanted. I spent them all on that stupid cookie, and I never got a table! I have 4 of the sweets, 4 tea fountains, 4 wigs, 4 rabbits, 4 chairs, 2 tea treats, 5 topiaries, 3 dresses, and I even got the 5 star item. I just want a table.  I also used my leaf ticket maps to buy a few more cookies, and I still can't find it. Now I have 0 leaf tickets. I may have to spend real money to get more leaf tickets, but what if I still don't get a table?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 27, 2020)

i've bought about 50 items from both lily and vesta cookies and still have items missing from the sets, you can go insane trying to get a specific item, do you have enough cards to just outright buy it?


----------



## Livia (Nov 27, 2020)

mogyay said:


> i've bought about 50 items from both lily and vesta cookies and still have items missing from the sets, you can go insane trying to get a specific item, do you have enough cards to just outright buy it?



I need 4 more stamps to complete my card and then I’ll have enough. I’m mad at the game right now, so I don’t want to spend money on leaf tickets.


----------



## Livia (Nov 27, 2020)

I caved and bought leaf tickets. I bought 4 of Kiki’s cookies instead of trying and failing to get the table again. I think the game is trolling me because it gave me the table in Kiki’s cookie. Now I have enough stamps to trade for  the table I want though.


----------

